# My First Setup



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I finally decided on what board to get after looking forever. Since Im new to the sport I decided to go with a board that would help my progress. I eneded up buying a Ride Fleetwood 158 with Ride SPi bindings all for $431. So what do u guys think.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> sounds good to me


\
x2 it should ride just like you want it to :thumbsup:


----------

